# Nvidia GTX 260 & GPU-Z 0.3.1



## Johnny Utah (Feb 3, 2009)

The lates version of GPU-Z 0.3.1 is displaying incorrect results for the latest Nvidia GTX 260
I have the BFG GTX 260 OC MAXCORE : http://bfgtech.com/bfgrgtx260mc896oce.aspx

The latest BETA build Everest displays the correct specifications but your software doesn`t !
It`s GT200b on 55nm not !

I`m using the latest Nvidia drivers 181.22!

Screens attached !


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 3, 2009)

will be fixed in next release. there is also a test build in the test builds forum that fixes it already


----------

